

Why Tiered Broadband is a Wonderful Thing and ASIVS - dfens
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/06/04/why-tiered-broadband-is-a-wonderful-thing-and-asivs/

======
Goronmon
So, rather than improve the infrastructure, his solution is just to cap
everyone that downloads more than he does? Doesn't sound like the best long-
term solution to me.

